# Building an engine from scrap parts and no plans



## black85vette (Jan 6, 2010)

See what you think about this. You guys know how I love to re-use stuff and make things with materials I have on hand. Well here is some stuff my friend gave me. Parts his company used to make but no longer produce. The box is cast and plated. The wheels were from some sort of surgical equipment and are aluminum. I have the 2" aluminum pipe stock from my mill power feed project. I have some left over .5" x 4" aluminum for a vertical piece to hold the cylinder.  HOLY COW! the scale on this is bigger than anything I have ever thought about doing. The bore would be just under 2 inches. How much air will that take??

This may not be a good idea. Anyone want to talk me out of it? (or tell me how to make it work?)


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm guessing you're figuring on a horizontal with a hit 'n miss appearance, 'Vette. If so, you can sleeve the cylinder so it won't displace so much in the way of cubic inches. Don't make the stroke too long and that will help too.

If you sleeve it, you can make it a good snug press fit, then cut some fins on the OD of the cylinder to spiff it up.

About 15 years ago, I made a wobbler with a bore of about 1 1/4" and a stroke of 1 1/2". It took a lot of air. I don't mean a lot of pressure, but a lot of volume. 
I have one of those larger Sears compressors on wheels. Can't remember the storage tank size, but will pump up a couple of tires before it comes on. That wobbler would have it coming on every couple of minutes. I think you're looking at a lot of air consumption if you make it with a 2" bore and any reasonable stroke to match it's size.

Dean


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 9, 2010)

So, Have you started making chips yet? *beer* We're waiting ;D


----------



## black85vette (Jan 9, 2010)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> So, Have you started making chips yet? *beer* We're waiting ;D



No, not yet. I liked Dean's idea of fins on the cylinder. That would give it the width for a good proportion with the rest of the engine and allow a smaller bore.  So I am going to have to find some appropriate material.  I think I can get started cutting out a section for the crank to rotate in and also work out the bearing blocks.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi black85vette - I appreciate what you are planning to build but, won't the teeth on those two 'flywheels' be more like a buzz saw when the engine is running? I sure wouldn't want to accidently touch them with my wrist. Just thought I would put in my two cents worth. - Billmc


----------



## bearcar1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Say BS' why not make it into a full-blown IC engine and then you would not have to worry about air volume and what not. :hDe: I can see the basics in my mind. Take your time to do some actual working sketches and I'm sure you can decide whether or not you really wish to proceed. Best of luck.

BC1
Jim


----------



## black85vette (Jan 14, 2010)

Bill; This is just the raw materials. I plan on turning the outside of the flywheels smooth. Don't think it would look very good with the teeth either.

Jim; Good idea. That would make it much more of a project since I have not done an IC engine yet.  May have to consider that. It would certainly be a one of a kind. Any special issues with an IC of that scale?  How about cylinder material?


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 14, 2010)

For IC, you will need some kind of cast iron, or at least steel liner for the cylinder. 
Also, those wheels you have there look to be aluminum. They probably wouldn't be heavy enough for an IC engine. They have to provide enough momentum to provide a compression stroke. You could shrink on a steel rim.

Dean


----------



## cfellows (Jan 15, 2010)

I've never built an air engine that has a bore larger than .75" although I have a couple of 2 cylinder engines which are .75" bore. If you get much larger than that, you are going to use a lot of air unless you have a pretty short stroke and/or run it slow.

You can make those aluminum wheels, which look like browning timing belt pulleys, into more efficient flywheels by turning off the teeth and press fitting a short section of steel pipe over the perimeter.

Looks like a fun project.

Chuck


----------



## black85vette (Feb 17, 2010)

This project is a bit backwards. The parts are coming to me but not from a set of plans. The parts show up and then I try to figure out what to make with them.

Here is where I am right now.  I have cut an opening in the rear of the base to make room for the crank to turn. Then I cut smooth flat spots for the front vertical piece and the crank supports.  I turned the outside of the wheels to make them smooth and then made a close fit brass hub to reduce the opening in the center of the flywheels.  I also had a new part show up.  My friend gave me a cylinder from a glycol pump.  The liner is already perfectly smooth and chrome plated.  Next step is to figure out a vertical mount for the cylinder which will then dictate the position of the crank shaft.


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking good!

Vic.


----------



## CMS (Feb 18, 2010)

Plans from someone elses build can be nice to help guide you when you hit a tight spot, but I think you are on your way to create a custom piece, so let your own imagination go to work. And I have to agree with past posts, good potential for a hit & miss project, or maybe a half-breed. But if a steamy is in mind, go for it. Good work so far, and good luck with your creation Doc.


----------



## NickG (Feb 19, 2010)

This will be interesting, nice work


----------



## black85vette (Feb 20, 2010)

Not a lot done today but I do have to report a rookie mistake. I was boring out the front upright and was pretty close, took a final diameter measurement and then made the cuts.  I needed .125 so I cranked in .125 instead of .0625.  :wall:  Fortunately I buy twice the metal I need for a part so I had enough to make another one. I did have a win though. This was the first time to use my rotary table to make a rounded part.

Got the cylinder mounted and made a couple of test bearing blocks to check the crank height.  Now to make the crank, connecting rod and piston. Time to get some parts in motion.


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 20, 2010)

It's taking on a nice shape, 'Vette. Glad you got to use your R/T. You can do lots of fun stuff with one of those things. They're magic. ; )

Have you decided for sure yet what you are going to have here? I.C., steam, air, etc.

Dean


----------



## black85vette (Feb 20, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Have you decided for sure yet what you are going to have here? I.C., steam, air, etc.


Dean;

I think I will stick with air. With this bore / stroke it would take a lot of steam. I don't have any IC expertise. It may take a lot of air volume but thats OK if it runs. Having fun just figuring it out as I go. Still have to come up with an idea for the head and valve.


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey BV...

That's pretty cool looking. Nice setup.

Speaking of buying materials... Is there a decent local metals house in the OKC/Norman area or not a too awful drive?


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 21, 2010)

black85vette  said:
			
		

> I needed .125 so I cranked in .125 instead of .0625. :wall:



My lathe, I crank 0.2 and it cuts 0.1. Maybe you should make a new graduated dial to ease with the work. :hDe:


----------



## black85vette (Feb 21, 2010)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> Speaking of buying materials... Is there a decent local metals house in the OKC/Norman area or not a too awful drive?



Yep. Metal Super Market is just off I-35 South of I-240.


----------



## black85vette (Feb 28, 2010)

Over the weekend got a little time to work on this. Managed to make a crank, connecting rod, piston, and eccentric for the valve. Finally have some parts spinning around. Everything lined up and turned smooth. This is the first time I have used drill rod for a shaft. Really like how smooth, precise, and straight it is. Fits perfectly into the 1/4" reamed holes with a miniumum of work.

I have finally decided on the valve. I am going to mount a valve body vertically on the cylinder upright and then put a beam across to the eccentric with a pivot in the center. This will make the valve mount simple and should look pretty nice. Valve will be a simple spool valve.


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 28, 2010)

That's good progress, 'Vette. Coming along in good fashion.

Dean


----------



## NickG (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah very nice progress, it's looking great 'Vette I was going to ask the same question as Dean, Air sounds a good plan to start with, as long as you have a compressor man enough! I was wondering whether it could be flame gulpered!

Nick


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 4, 2010)

black85vette  said:
			
		

> Yep. Metal Super Market is just off I-35 South of I-240.



Oh cool!

15 minutes from the new house.

That engine is starting to look like a runner BV!


----------



## black85vette (Mar 7, 2010)

Working on the valve this weekend and came up with an idea. Decided to move the eccentric to the side opposite the valve and then pass a shaft through the base to the other side. Resolved a couple of alignment issues. Made it easy to center the arms and being in two pieces I can adjust the valve position by moving the arm on that side. Plus I thought it would add some visual interest to the action. Just a few things left. Need to drill and tap the head bolts. Drill the ports in the head and valve. Insert the fittings and give it a test run. ( I hope )


----------



## 1hand (Mar 7, 2010)

I like it. Great Idea. Thm:


----------



## NickG (Mar 8, 2010)

Looking great :bow:


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 8, 2010)

And all of this from the "seat of the pants"? I am thoroughly impressed as well as appreciating the outcome. Great job. Have you been drawing all of this up for a plan set so that we all can duplicate this one at a later date ;D Man I hope so. stickpoke

BC1
Jim


----------



## black85vette (Mar 8, 2010)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> . Have you been drawing all of this up for a plan set so that we all can duplicate this one at a later date ;D Man I hope so. stickpoke  Jim



No real drawings for this one.   :hDe:  It would be difficult to draw this up since most of the parts already existed in one form or another, so I'm not sure how it could be duplicated.  Most of my ideas came from drawings in pencil on a clipboard. I sometimes sit and "ponder" which way it should go and then doodle until something develops. I would work out the details and dimensions on my sketches with just enough to go to the shop.

I would say that with the help of this forum just about anyone could build a basic engine of their own design. The EZ engine and this one could not have been completed based on my level of experience. It took input from several members and incorporating bits of designs from several engines to build them. That was part of the adventure and fun with this project. Don't build it just like an existing project. Think up something that appeals to you and just do it!


----------



## black85vette (Mar 8, 2010)

Got the rest of the pieces made, head mounted and put it all together.  woohoo1
It actually runs. Video show it running at 10 psi which I am happy with. Thought the larger bore would take more air than that.  Now to take it apart, cut shafts and screws to length, do some clean up on the parts and then a paint job.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxbOoTtD22w[/ame]


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 8, 2010)

Not only runs, but runs quite nicely! Chuf-chuf-chuf-chuf... I like it!
The cross rod for the eccentric and valve action adds to the fun. Kind of gives both 
sides of the engine "something to do".

It's neat, 'Vette. Really good.

Dean


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok that is sweet! Nice job BV! :bow:


----------



## Maryak (Mar 9, 2010)

B85V,

That's neat. :bow:

May I suggest you name it "The B85V-sje" ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 9, 2010)

I was thinking 'Junk-Box Jodie' for it's name.


----------



## NickG (Mar 9, 2010)

Damn, I can't see the video here  will have a look tonight!

Nick


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice Rick.
I'm no where near the point where I can do something on my own...so much to learn. I'm always impressed by people who can design as well as build.


----------



## ironman (Mar 9, 2010)

Great sounding engine and really looks good. ironman


----------



## NickG (Mar 9, 2010)

Vette, just seen the video and wow, that does run superbly - well done :bow:


----------



## rake60 (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful slow runner Vette. :bow: :bow: :bow:

That engine looks like it is producing usable power.
You should make something for it to run.

Rick


----------



## black85vette (Mar 14, 2010)

Got some shop time this weekend and finished up the paint and polish. Had a couple of small bits to make to replace the temporary ones used to test run the engine. Now that it has some makeup and perfume it is starting to look better.  ;D Hard to call it a junk engine now.

The company that the parts came from is Kimray Inc, an oil field valve manufacturer. Their colors are red and black, so I used that paint scheme.  Here are some pics;


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh that's beautiful Rick. Really nice.


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice engine Vette. Good job .

   Ron


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, that finish job really does look great, 'Vette.
Brass on green, or brass on red. Either one is a turn-on for a machine head.

Now that it's all tarted up, let's see it running again. That's as good an excuse as any 
to put up another vid of this nice running engine.

Dean


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 14, 2010)

B85V--I just "discovered" this thread. Very impressive!!!! You do excellent work.---Brian


----------



## NickG (Mar 15, 2010)

Very nice - well done. :bow:

Nick


----------



## cfellows (Mar 15, 2010)

That really turned out nice. Very creative!

Chuck


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 15, 2010)

now thats one very nice little engine but the part that blew me away is how slow you got it to run :bow: :bow:

you just proved to everyone that you can use what you have on hand and create a master piece.

chuck


----------



## Bill Mc (Mar 21, 2010)

That's A real cute little engine Rick. Congratulations on such a fine build. - Billmc


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Well now, isn't that one of the most ingenious uses of left over and scavenged parts! Nicely done and I do like the paint scheme.


BC1
Jim


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 21, 2010)

Your project turned out really nice. I like the clean lines along with the hit-n-miss styling. What also makes it stand out is the attention to the finish details that display a high degree care and workmanship.

Super!

-MB


----------



## Ken Bartlett (Mar 21, 2010)

Very nice looking engine. Great job.


----------



## black85vette (Mar 21, 2010)

Ken;

Thanks. 

Like the quote. Semper Fi!


----------



## Shopguy (Mar 21, 2010)

My congratulatons as well. A really really nice little engine and you did a beautiful job. Thm:
Regards,
Ernie J


----------

